# Will a doe show signs of heat if she is bred?



## Thesuz (Jan 27, 2011)

I have never been able to tell when my Nigerian does are in heat... they don't vocalize, they don't tail-wag, I just can't notice anything that has indicated a heat. Both times I've bred them, I just borrowed a buck for a month and hoped the deed was done. Last year, both of them kidded successfully and all was well.
This year, I had a buck for a full 30 days, keeping my wether and my adolescent doeling in separate quarters. When I sent the buck home, I put the wether and doeling back in the main pen, and my wether immediately started attempting to mount one of my does! I asked advice on here, and concluded that it was a dominance thing, because he'd been away from the does and smelled the buck in that pen... This was about 3 months ago.
Today, I was out in the pen, and the wether is again mounting that same doe, and she seems to not mind in the least.
So... does this mean she wasn't bred and is in heat? Or has anyone experienced this continued display of dominance or "play" with their goats?
I suppose I could bring her to the vet to see if she's pregnant, but I hate to spend the money if it's likely nothing to worry about.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Some will allow that mounting even if bred. 
If she did not settle are you noticing the wether does it all the time or on some schedule?


----------

